# So... you think your job is the worst in the world ?



## terra (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 15, 2013)

_I no complain_:lofl:hope he remembered to wear his glasses so he can see what he's doing:lofl::lofl:


----------



## Pappy (Jul 15, 2013)

He must have found it....!!!!


----------



## That Guy (Jul 15, 2013)




----------

